# 3rd party API for Trader Workstation?



## Artemisia (28 October 2013)

Sorry, not sure if this is in the right forum. I would like to know if anyone is using a third party application program interface or plugin that connects via IB's TWS, where you are retrieving prices, options chains, placing your orders, etc, only on the third party interface. I'm trying to find a more user friendly interface than TWS for trading via IB.


----------



## RADO (6 November 2013)

Artemisia said:


> Sorry, not sure if this is in the right forum. I would like to know if anyone is using a third party application program interface or plugin that connects via IB's TWS, where you are retrieving prices, options chains, placing your orders, etc, only on the third party interface. I'm trying to find a more user friendly interface than TWS for trading via IB.




You probably would have got a better response in the  software/data section. But anyway, I'm not sure about option chains but I know you can connect TWS to Ninjatrader, Multicharts, Esignal and Sierra Charts and use it as a data feed and also to trade from the charts. You need to have TWS installed on your desktop and be logged in.


----------



## Artemisia (18 November 2013)

RADO said:


> You probably would have got a better response in the  software/data section. But anyway, I'm not sure about option chains but I know you can connect TWS to Ninjatrader, Multicharts, Esignal and Sierra Charts and use it as a data feed and also to trade from the charts. You need to have TWS installed on your desktop and be logged in.




Thanks, Rado. I know about the data feed. I did check out NT, MC, and SC before posting and the problem is they don't do option chains. Esignal looks like the way to go, but the interface looks almost as daunting as TWS...almost 
http://www.esignal.com/options-trading.aspx

I wish IB would expand their web based app to include options, as it's a great interface compared to the desktop software.


----------

